# No puedo reproducir Audio CDs

## afkael

Hola gente!!... ya me falta muy poco para terminar la instalación y que funcione todo como quiero... pude instalar kde 4.1 y. aunque estoy medio decepcionado con la forma en que funciona, quizá cuando lo pueda configurar bien funcione como me gusta..

En fin, le problema que tengo es mi DVDRW y mi HDD NTFS. Es que no tengo idea de cómo "instalar" y "configurar" para que al insertar un cd/dvd se "automonte" y, en todo caso, me pregunte qué quiero hacer con su contenido y "ver" mis datos de windows y hasta poder escribir en él...

instalé paquetes como "hal", "gnome-device-manager" (que me dice que el dvd es sr0), 3FTFS, pmount ...

La cuestión es que no puedo montar el DVDRW ni siquiera manualmente.. prové con

```
pmount /dev/sr0

pmount /dev/cdrom

pmount /dev/dvdrw

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount /dev/dvdrw /mnt/cdrom

mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
```

y en todos los casos me dice que no encontró el directorio o el archivo.. siendo que existen tanto sr0, cdrom y dvdrw en /dev y cdrom en /mnt...

Tampoco se qué información puedo brindarles para que me ayuden.. asi que diganme nomás y pongo la data que sea...Last edited by afkael on Sat Nov 01, 2008 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

No sé qué tipo de DVD tendrás, pero lo más normal es que tengan la estructura

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdX

 

Donde X es una letra empezando desde la a, b, c,...

Yo tengo dos lectores (uno RW y otro ROM) y son hda y hdb simplemente. Yo los tengo como auto en /etc/fstab, pero con iso9660 o udf deberían montarse también. En cuanto a que se monten automáticamente, bueno a mi no me gusta que lo hagan, así que lo tengo como user,noauto,rw para decidir si lo s quiero montar o no, lo que sí me sale cada vez que meto un CD es una ventanita (pop-up) ofreciendome ciertas opciones, como la de montar el dispositivo (esto creo que es cosa de los kioslaves de kde, aunque no estoy seguro)

Para NTFS, es lo mismo, aparecerá como un HD normal, si es IDE, pues como antes, /dev/hdX y si es SATA /dev/sdX, pero para poder escribir, necesitas instalar sys-fs/ntfs3g, creo que había que añadir alguna opción al montar con ntfs3g pero no la recuerdo, busca por google, o en la misma página man de ntfs3g al instalarlo y ahí debe de venir explicado  :Wink: 

P.D: me he puesto a buscar y por lo visto resulta que tu DVD es un SCSI, no estoy nada familiarizado con estos dispositivos así que no tengo ni idea de como tratarlos, pero prueba esto:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -al /dev/cdrom* /dev/dvd*

 

Luego un

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg|grep X

 

en X pones el dispositivo al que estén apuntando los enlaces que has puesto antes (verás que los enlaces tienen una l(ele) delante, como primera letra en los permisos)

Pega los resultados de los dos  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente no tenga soporte en el kernel para ntfs y por eso no lo monta.

El soporte esta en la seccion filesystems y si lo compila como modulo no necesita cambiar de kernel pero tiene que cargarlo con modprobe o desde /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## afkael

Bueno.. lamento no poder comentarles con certeza por mis pocos conocimientos.. pero bueno.. les muestros los resultados de esos comandos que me han sugerido y les muestro la información de algunos ficheros que creo pueden resultar de utilidad..

Comandos sugeridos por Txema

```
inferno afkael # ls -al /dev/cdrom* /dev/dvd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct 30 10:45 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct 30 10:45 /dev/dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct 30 10:45 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0

inferno afkael # dmesg|grep sr0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

Este es el archivo /proc/scsi/scsi

```
Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: TSSTcorp Model: CDDVDW SH-S203D  Rev: SB00

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD800BD-22MR Rev: 10.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: SAMSUNG HD200HJ  Rev: KF10

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05
```

Este es el archivo /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noatime      1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sr0      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,rw   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/windows   ntfs-3g    noatime      0 0
```

Esto pasa cuando intento montar la unidad de dvdrw:

```
inferno afkael # mkdir /mnt/cdrom

mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/mnt/cdrom»: El fichero ya existe

inferno afkael # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # mount /dev/dvd /mnt/cdrom

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # mount /dev/dvdrw /mnt/cdrom

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # pmount /dev/cdrom

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # pmount /dev/dvd

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # pmount /dev/dvdrw

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio

inferno afkael # pmount /dev/sr0

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio
```

El kernel es un genternel, no conozco mucho pero supongo que ya trae soporte para ntfs...

Los modulos en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 son estos:

```
nvidia

r8169

ipv6

snd-hda-intel

snd-pcm

snd-timer

snd-page-alloc

pcspkr

snd-hwdep

k8temp

snd

ohci-hcd

i2c-piix4

ssb

pcmcia

i2c-core

tg3

e1000

scsi-wait-scan

sl811-hcd

uhci-hcd

ehci-hcd
```

Gracias y a su dispocición..

----------

## Txema

Normalmente la opción -v da más información en cualquier comando, prueba con:

 *Quote:*   

> mount -v /dev/sr0

 

En cuanto al ntfs, parece ser que no está compilado, o al menos no está cargado como módulo, mira si existe el módulo con

 *Quote:*   

> find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|grep ntfs

 

----------

## afkael

Aperentemente si existe... y ya lo agregué a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
inferno afkael # find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|grep ntfs

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko
```

provando.. YA PUEDO ACCEDER A MI DISCO NTFS!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

En cuanto al otro comando.. lo mismo:

```
inferno afkael # mount -v /dev/sr0

mount: no ha especificado ningún tipo de sistema de ficheros para /dev/sr0

       Se probará con todos los tipos indicados en /etc/filesystems o /proc/filesystems

Probando con #

Probando con #vfat

Probando con gfs2meta

mount: No existe el fichero o el directorio
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Es cantidad de raro, borra o comenta la linea de fstab hasta hacer las pruebas a mano, carga los modulos vfat  y ntfs luego mete el dvd o cdrom en la bahia dale un poquito de tiempo y ejecuta dmesg, en las ultimas lineas deberia registrar el dispositivo.

Lo raro es que los tres dispositivos apunten a sr0 en /dev.

----------

## Txema

No lo carga porque no es capaz de detectar el tipo de sistema de archivos y prueba con vfat, obviamente no va a funcionar pues no es fat16 ni fat32.

Prueba con estos dos:

 *Quote:*   

> mount -v -t udf -o rw /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

 

 *Quote:*   

> mount -v -t iso9660 -o rw /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

 

Justo después de eso haz un dmesg|tail -n 30 y pega el resultado.

----------

## afkael

Publico rápido porque ando liado.. después edito

```
inferno afkael # mount -v -t iso9660 -o rw /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/sr0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

   En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe

   dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
```

```
inferno afkael # dmesg|tail -n 30

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]   

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]                 

ACPI: duty_cycle spans bit 4                   

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:43:46 PDT 2008

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc2000066e000, 00:1d:92:b0:cf:eb, XID 38000000 IRQ 1276

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

fuse init (API version 7.9)

Adding 136544k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:136544k

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suena a que no tenés soporte en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

>  Symbol: ISO9660_FS [=y]                         
> 
>   │ Prompt: ISO 9660 CDROM file system support    
> 
>   │   Defined at fs/Kconfig:650                                
> ...

 

Lo mismo va para UDF.

Salud!

----------

## afkael

es un genkernel.. supongo de debo agregar el modulo adecuado...

Éstos son los módulos de los que dispone el kernel

```
/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.ko                    

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/a100u2w.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/st.ko                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.ko                 

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/qla4xxx.ko                       

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-xxxx.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/libsas/libsas.ko                         

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.ko                         

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/initio.ko                                

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/raid_class.ko                            

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/hptiop.ko                                

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.ko                    

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.ko                       

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla1280.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/dc395x.ko                                

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/BusLogic.ko                              

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/stex.ko                                  

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/imm.ko                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/gdth.ko                                  

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/libsrp.ko                                

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/ppa.ko                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_tgt.ko                              

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/fdomain.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/atp870u.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.ko                              

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid.ko                              

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/osst.ko                                  

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/tmscsim.ko                               

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.ko                       

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.ko                       

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.ko                 

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko                

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.ko                  

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.ko                  

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/eata.ko                                  

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/ips.ko                                   

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko                     

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc.ko                             

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/advansys.ko                              

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/ch.ko                                    

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/qlogicfas408.ko                          

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_sas.ko                    

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko                        

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx.ko                       

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.ko                   

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.ko                      

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.ko                     

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.ko                       

/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/libiscsi.ko
```

puse éstos porque supongo son los de dispositivos scsi...

Cómo se qué módulo es para mi grabadora?

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿recuerdas haber ejecutado esto?

```
rc-update add hald default
```

Con ello también se iniciará dbus.

Leyendo el mensaje me da la impresión de que no...

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

bastará después del rc-update, aunque será obligatorio reiniciar las X (si no se reinician solas, lo cual es muy probable).

----------

## afkael

creo que si estaba agregado ya..

```
inferno afkael # rc-update add hald default

 * hald already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping
```

alguna otra información que puede ser importante..

```
inferno afkael # cat /proc/filesystems |grep udf

        udf

inferno afkael # cat /proc/filesystems |grep iso

        iso9660
```

BUENO... CAMBIÉ EL CD..

```
inferno afkael # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/sr0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura

inferno afkael # ls /mnt/cdrom

autorun.inf  dists    isolinux    pics  preseed             ubuntu     wubi.exe

casper       install  md5sum.txt  pool  README.diskdefines  umenu.exe
```

y parece que lo lee..

El problema lo tengo con lo cd de música..  no los carga..

Además.. quiero lograr que al poner un cd/dvd me muestre un acceso en el estritorio.. o me pregunte que quiero hacer con él (reproducir/abrir/nada) igual que no se como conseguir lo que en kde 3.5.9 aparece como "dispositivos de almacenamiento" y muestra todos las unidades como en windows "Mi PC".. Pero bueno.. esto es secundario.. primero quiero podér cargar CD´s de música.. Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cargar CD´s de música.. Saludos

 

Revisa las USE con ufed pues para cargar ese tipo de CDs hay unas cuantas como cdaudio que tienen que estar puestas en /etc/make.conf para que los programas tipicos de audio los lean.

----------

## afkael

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cargar CD´s de música.. Saludos 
> 
> Revisa las USE con ufed pues para cargar ese tipo de CDs hay unas cuantas como cdaudio que tienen que estar puestas en /etc/make.conf para que los programas tipicos de audio los lean.

 

y tengo que recompilar?

----------

## esteban_conde

Si tienes instalado audacius u otro, si, tienes que emerger de nuevo.

----------

## afkael

emergí audacious pero no funciona tampoco.. voy a reemerger amarok (que es el que tenia) y veo que pasa..

También paso el link de un problema similar (por no decit identico):

 *http://www.linuxarg.org/modules/ipboard/index.php?showtopic=752

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384789-highlight-mount+audio+cd.html

el del foro este parece haber tenido una solución muy simple.. pero no funciona para mi :S

También hice un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world", son 91 paquetes nuevos que se emergen y tuve una problema con uno de ellos.. cuando lo solucione postearé los resultados..

----------

## Txema

Tendrías que haber dicho que se trataba de un cd de audio -_-

No hay manera de montar un cd de audio por la simple razón de que no es necesario, ya se encargan los programas de leer el CD sin que tú tengas que montarlo.

Por lo tanto olvídalo, los CD's de audio no se montan, se leen directamente.

En KDE te da la opción de "montarlo" (porque no lo monta, solo lo lee) y ver su contenido en konqueror, reproducirlo con amarok y grabarlo o ripearlo con K3B. En GNOME pues no tengo ni idea, pero debería de darte también estas opciones. Aunque Gnome es famoso por ser simple en exceso ^^"

----------

## afkael

lo siento.. no sabia eso de los cds de audio.. estoy muy acostumbrado a windows y no pensé que hubiese diferencias en el formato.. Se dio que todos lo cd que provaba eran de audio.. hasta que puse el live de ubuntu..

Igualmente tengo problemas ya que no puedo reproducir esos cd todavia.. amarok, por ejemplo, me dice "no se pudo leer CD de audio.." y KsCD no se ejecuta.. queda el loguito rebotando un rato y luego desaparece.. pero no arranca nunca el programa..

además necesito que me aparezca de alguna manera que se introdujo un CD y si se quiere reproducir.. ya que la pc la utiliza mi mujer* para ecuchar música, navegar y esas cosas..

*no es mi esposa (no estamos casados..), no es mi novia (estamos juntos hace años y tenemos 2 hijos) y tampoco mi concubina (suena feísimo..)

----------

## chumi

Acabo de probar a introducir en mi equipo un cd de audio y gnome tampoco lo reconoce directamente. Lo he solucionado activando la use 'cdda' y recompilando 'gnome-base/gvfs'. Despues de reiniciar las X gnome ya me presenta un diálogo sobre que quiero hacer con el cd cuando lo inserto y nautilus lo detecta como medio y lo presenta en el árbol como 'Disco de Sonido' (cdda://hda/).

Espero que te sirva de ayuda...

Saludos!!

----------

## esteban_conde

Si el dispositivo es un cdrom scsi, me temo que le tendrás que dar soporte en el kernel, si lo haces como modulo tendrás que cargarlo al inicio.

El modulo en cuestion esta (al menos en mi kernel) en Device Drivers ---> scsi ---> scsi cdrom.

Si esta en una faja IDE no lo he mirado pero no andara muy lejos.

Por probar yo probaria.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *afkael wrote:*   

> ls /mnt/cdrom 

 

Me da la impresion de que todo lo que digo en el post anterior sobra ya que ese modulo serviria para que que te reconociera el dispositivo, no el contenido del CD o DVD.

Centrate en ufed y añade uses que creas relaccionadas con ese tipo de contenidos, no lo hagas deprisa y corriendo, al lado te da una pequeña ayuda que si no se lee entera tiens las teclas del cursor, par mover la(s) lineas.

Siento la metedura de pata.

Feliz domingo.

----------

## afkael

intento emerger mplayer.. pero tengo este error:

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[97C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking em8300-0.16.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying em8300-modules-0.16.0-i2c.patch ...

[A[97C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules ...

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules modules

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.o

En el fichero incluÃ­do de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/../include/linux/em8300.h:202,

                 de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:50:

include/sound/driver.h:1:2: aviso: #warning "This file is deprecated"

En el fichero incluÃ­do de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/../include/linux/em8300.h:202,

                 de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/encoder.h:4,

                 de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.c:55:

include/sound/driver.h:1:2: aviso: #warning "This file is deprecated"

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:50:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/../include/linux/em8300.h:269: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before âsnd_card_tâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c: En la funciÃ³n âadv717x_setupâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:573: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:575: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:580: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:585: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:586: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:588: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.c:591: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/adv717x.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/encoder.h:4,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.c:55:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/../include/linux/em8300.h:269: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before âsnd_card_tâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.c: En la funciÃ³n âbt865_setupâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.c:879: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.c:880: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/bt865.o] Error 1

En el fichero incluÃ­do de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/../include/linux/em8300.h:202,

                 de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/encoder.h:4,

                 de /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:54:

include/sound/driver.h:1:2: aviso: #warning "This file is deprecated"

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/encoder.h:4,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:54:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/../include/linux/em8300.h:269: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before âsnd_card_tâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_irqâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:274: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:277: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:280: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:283: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmvfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:289: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:290: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:291: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:295: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âspfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:300: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âirqtimediffâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:300: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âtvâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:300: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âtvâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:301: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âtvâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:302: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âirqcountâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:303: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvbi_waitâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:307: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âirqmaskâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:307: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:308: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n ârelease_em8300â:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:316: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âencoderâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:317: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âencoderâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:317: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âencoderâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:321: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmtrr_regâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:322: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmtrr_regâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:328: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:329: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âucode_regsâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:332: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmvfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:333: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:334: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:335: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:336: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âspfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_io_ioctlâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:354: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:355: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_io_openâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:390: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmemoryâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_io_writeâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:455: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:456: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_io_mmapâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:535: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmemoryâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_pollâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:569: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:570: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:571: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:573: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:574: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:581: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmvfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:583: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmvfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:584: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmvfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:590: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âspfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:592: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âspfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:593: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âspfifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_io_releaseâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:609: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:610: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:622: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmemoryâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:625: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmemoryâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_dsp_pollâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:710: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:712: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:713: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmafifoâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âinit_em8300â:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:755: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_video_valueâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:756: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmystery_divisorâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:757: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg2â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:758: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg3â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:760: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:761: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg1â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:763: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg1â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:767: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_video_valueâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:768: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmystery_divisorâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:769: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg2â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:770: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg3â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:774: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg1â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:775: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_video_valueâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:776: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmystery_divisorâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:777: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg2â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:778: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvar_ucode_reg3â

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:782: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:785: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:786: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âclockgen_tvmodeâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:787: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âclockgen_overlaymodeâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:789: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âclockgen_tvmodeâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:790: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âclockgen_overlaymodeâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:793: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âclockgenâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:793: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âclockgen_tvmodeâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:795: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_probeâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:809: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:827: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmtrr_regâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:828: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âmtrr_regâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:831: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvideo_ptsfifo_waitâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:832: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âvbi_waitâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:833: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âsp_ptsfifo_waitâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:835: error: âSA_SHIRQâ no se declarÃ³ aquÃ­ (primer uso en esta funciÃ³n)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:835: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:835: error: ara cada funcion en la que aparece.)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:835: error: âSA_INTERRUPTâ no se declarÃ³ aquÃ­ (primer uso en esta funciÃ³n)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:845: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âirqmaskâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:846: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âencoderâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:847: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âlinecounterâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:854: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:855: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âdsp_numâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:855: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:858: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âdsp_numâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:859: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âdsp_numâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_removeâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:885: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âcard_nrâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:886: error: âstruct em8300_sâ no tiene un miembro llamado âdsp_numâ

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c: En la funciÃ³n âem8300_initâ:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.c:964: error: declaraciÃ³n implÃ­cita de la funciÃ³n âpci_module_initâ

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules/em8300_main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/work/em8300-0.16.0/modules] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [build] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m environment, line 3223:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m emake KERNEL_LOCATION="${KERNEL_DIR}" || die "emake failed."

 [31;01m*[0m The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m emake failed.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/em8300-modules-0.16.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

que no puedo resolver.. kde 4.1 tiene una aplicación llamada KsCD que intento ejecutar pero aparece el loguito rebotando al lado del puntero del mouse pero no arranca nunca..

La verdad no se ni por dónde empezar.. Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Afkael, tenés una Hollywood o una DXR3 realmente? Pregunto por que hace años que no veo una... De ser así no sabría como ayudarte, en caso contrario, quitá esa USE Flag (dxr3) a ver si así mplayer compila correctamente.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

A primera vista, ese error largo emergeiendo me da por pensar que tal vez haya diferéncia de USE's entre los paquetes de tu sistema o las versiones... de ser así haz emerge --newuse world (solo reemergerá los paquetes afectados con nuevas use). De hecho me parece que estas usando aplicaciones compiladas contra librerias diferentes...

También puede que se te haya roto algo (por ello no arranque kscd)... con revdep-rebuild encontrarias una solución.

En cuanto a kscd, llamalo desde la consola, y di que mensaje te devuelve por no arrancar.

----------

## afkael

Bueno.. en realidad diria que el problema está solucionado, ya que emergí un kde 3.5.9 y, no se si por el propio kde o por los use que habia agregado (y quitado ya que en la primera "agregada" de uses habia puesto casi todo lo que decia audio en la descripción de los use.. y era mala idea), al insertar un cd me aparecía el cartelito tal y como queria... y también el acceso a "mis dispositivos de almacenamiento" donde veia las "unidades" o particiones de discos incluido el disco de windows...

Entonces porqué hablo en pasado?.. Porque como suponia sefirotsama el agregar uses "al azar" provocó que algunas aplicaciones entren en conflicto con otras y desembocara todo esto en que errores de compilación, circulares, y paquetes blockeados que no me permitian hacer nada.. a todo esto hay que sumarle que, si bien desisntalé kde 4.1 con el mismo set que lo instalé, muchas de las aplicaciones las habia compilado manualmente y aún permanecian y hasta me creaban muchos de los problemas que tenía..

La cuestión que que fuí desinstalando aplicaciones para ver si con menos paquetes el problema se solucionaba.. desinstalé Gimp, inskcape, firefox, OOo3 y hasta kde..

Todabia tengo dependencias circulares a pesar de haber sincronizado varias veces..

OFFTOPIC:

1)Lo que quisiera es dejar el sistema tal y como quedó post instalación.. hay forma simple se hacerlo?

2)eso puede "solucionar" lo de las dependencias circulares?

Bueno.. la idea seria empezar de nuevo y emerger directamente kde 3.5.9  

Gracias y disculpen la torpeza. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> 1)Lo que quisiera es dejar el sistema tal y como quedó post instalación.. hay forma simple se hacerlo?
> 
> 2)eso puede "solucionar" lo de las dependencias circulares?
> ...

 

Cual torpeza? Te sorprendería como la embarro cada tanto haciendo pruebas  :Very Happy: 

Para limpiar tu instalación, necesitás eliminar de "world" todo lo que consideres que no sirve mas. Editá el archivo /var/lib/portage/world con algún editor de texto y elminá todos los paquetes que correspondan.

El comando para que emerge se deshaga de las dependencias de los archivos que ya no figuran en world es emerge --depclean, podés pasarle -p por "pretend" para simular que es lo que elimininarías... Eso debería solucionar la mayoría de tus problemas de dependencias circulares si ya acomodaste un poco tus USE flags.

Salud!

----------

